# A little twist on the eggcrate divider



## Scrappy

Here's a DIY for those of you that need a divider. Keep opinions about divided tanks to yourself, this is simply for people who want to see a little twist on how to put one up.

Basically all I did was make a base for the divider out of eggcrate so there's no chance of it moving. Your substrate will fill in the holes in the eggcrate, weighing it down and keeping it from sliding when pushed. Then I drilled holes on the top of my tank to secure the top of the divider. (with fishing line again) The only way for one of my fish to get through is to break the eggcrate itself. Here's some pics:

1. Here's the eggcrate divider with the base attatched:









2. Here's a side view:









3. Here's looking down at it:









4. Here you can see how I tied it with fishing line.









And here is a in-tank look:


----------



## chiefkyle

Nice! Just one question, who is the guy taking the picture with no shirt on?


----------



## NegativeCamber

Excellent DIY!







Just curious, whats in the tank?


----------



## NegativeCamber

chiefkyle said:


> Nice! Just one question, who is the guy taking the picture with no shirt on?
> [snapback]930758[/snapback]​










thats funny, I just noticed that!


----------



## chiefkyle

I never would have thought of doing a divider like that. Very nice.


----------



## Scrappy

That's my fat ass in the pic. Thought I'd get a start on my porno career.


----------



## chiefkyle

scrappydoo said:


> That's my fat ass in the pic. Thought I'd get a start on my porno career.
> [snapback]930775[/snapback]​


HAHA. Good work on the divider. I need to do that in my tank to keep the young Convicts from the babies.


----------



## Scrappy

Thanks man.


----------



## rchan11

Great idea!


----------



## Fresh2salt

excellent idea.


----------



## Phtstrat

Good call, I've actually thought about how I could set up a divider without it just falling over.

And this was the answer, good job sir!


----------



## pantast1c

sweetttt.


----------



## EZmoney

good job but i would suggest using zip-ties instead of fishing line


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

nice tank man i like the "clean look". and thx for the info im gonna try it out!
~Silly~Spy

P.S nice man boobs!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i like this way more then the one i was gonna try , this way looks much cleaner


----------



## illnino

instead of drilling, you can use fishing line and a couple suction cups. what i did for my divider was i just bought a cheap piece of acrylic and drilled tons of .5" holes(very hard to do, but the trick is to drill in reverse untill the plastic melts, then foward to take it out) it does not have as much flow as using egg crate will...


----------



## traumatic

gotta be careful you dont' scratch your acrylic.


----------



## illnino

what will happen, will the acrylic police get you??? lol


----------



## traumatic

illnino said:


> what will happen, will the acrylic police get you??? lol
> [snapback]971084[/snapback]​


was talking about his tank, not your thing.... hoser.


----------



## BigChuckP

chiefkyle said:


> Nice! Just one question, who is the guy taking the picture with no shirt on?
> [snapback]930758[/snapback]​














chiefkyle said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my fat ass in the pic. Thought I'd get a start on my porno career.
> [snapback]930775[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping your pants on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA. Good work on the divider. I need to do that in my tank to keep the young Convicts from the babies.
> [snapback]930777[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Cant the babies swim through the eggcrate?!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Where to get eggcrate??


----------



## joefish219

gamgenius said:


> good job but i would suggest using zip-ties instead of fishing line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970480[/snapback]​


i always thought that the steel insdie the twist tie would rust and present problems.


----------



## pinchy

if i were you id just get a piece of plexie glass, cut it to size, drill some holes in it and put it in the tank. you dont have to brace it with anything just bend it a little and it pushes against the sides of the tank and holds itself in place plus its almost invesible in there compared to the egg crate.


----------



## Scrappy

I did it like this because I didn't want the eggcrate touching the sides of my tank. I've seen before when it's touching and it ends up scratching the tank if you have big fish that like to hit it alot.

I also used fishing line because it's not as visible. Zipties would be an eyesore and bug the hell out of me.

BTW, now that I've got a big peice of plastic covering the center portion of the divider, the fish are alot less stressed. They'll see each other once and a while, but they won't sit there all day at the divider anymore.


----------



## Scrappy

Here's the screen I put on my divider. It's just two pieces of plastic. I'll change it and put one big piece when I have more time.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Where to get eggcrate??
> [snapback]974399[/snapback]​


....


----------



## furious piranha

pinchy said:


> if i were you id just get a piece of plexie glass, cut it to size, drill some holes in it and put it in the tank. you dont have to brace it with anything just bend it a little and it pushes against the sides of the tank and holds itself in place plus its almost invesible in there compared to the egg crate.
> [snapback]974411[/snapback]​


 wont that scratch the tank????


----------



## Scrappy

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where to get eggcrate??
> [snapback]974399[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> [snapback]975266[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Lowes, Home Depot, etc....


----------



## Death in #'s

dam i like the divider








but the man boobs


----------



## icedizzle

Dr. Green said:


> but the man boobs
> [snapback]975513[/snapback]​


----------



## Scrappy

Hahah. Hey, if you never know what kind of surprises you get when you open threads on P-fury.


----------



## EZmoney

joefish219 said:


> gamgenius said:
> 
> 
> 
> good job but i would suggest using zip-ties instead of fishing line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970480[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> i always thought that the steel insdie the twist tie would rust and present problems.
> [snapback]974410[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I am talking about zip ties NOT twist ties from the grocery store :rasp:


----------



## EZmoney

scrappydoo said:


> I did it like this because I didn't want the eggcrate touching the sides of my tank. I've seen before when it's touching and it ends up scratching the tank if you have big fish that like to hit it alot.
> 
> *I also used fishing line because it's not as visible. Zipties would be an eyesore and bug the hell out of me.*
> 
> BTW, now that I've got a big peice of plastic covering the center portion of the divider, the fish are alot less stressed. They'll see each other once and a while, but they won't sit there all day at the divider anymore.
> [snapback]975015[/snapback]​


Not to be a pest but isn't the divider's base buried underneath the sand in your picture. At any rate, as long as the divider does its job, it's all good









BTW I like the idea of plastic covering the center... think I'm gonna try that too!
What kind of plastic did you use? Also, where to get it and how did you attach it?


----------



## Scrappy

gamgenius said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it like this because I didn't want the eggcrate touching the sides of my tank. I've seen before when it's touching and it ends up scratching the tank if you have big fish that like to hit it alot.
> 
> *I also used fishing line because it's not as visible. Zipties would be an eyesore and bug the hell out of me.*
> 
> BTW, now that I've got a big peice of plastic covering the center portion of the divider, the fish are alot less stressed. They'll see each other once and a while, but they won't sit there all day at the divider anymore.
> [snapback]975015[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a pest but isn't the divider's base buried underneath the sand in your picture. At any rate, as long as the divider does its job, it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I like the idea of plastic covering the center... think I'm gonna try that too!
> What kind of plastic did you use? Also, where to get it and how did you attach it?
> [snapback]976076[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ahh, I thought you where talking about using zipties to attatch it to the top of the tank. On the base, zipties would probably work great. Just don't sinch it too tight, you want a little play in it so it will stand up straight and not have a angle to it.

For the plastic I just used 2 covers for those cheapo Walmart containers. The ones people use for temporary tanks. I had em laying in the garage. I just cut them out so they're flat, drilled holes in them and tied em to the eggcrate.

I'm gonna try to get down to TappsPlastics thise weekend and get one big piece. That's the place to go if you need anything plastic.


----------



## EZmoney

Sweet! im gonna do the plastic shield on my divider tomorrow. Maybe it will quell some of the arguments between my spilo and green terror.


----------



## Scrappy

It helped a ton with my Flowerhorn and Brantii. They still stare at each other once and a while, but no where near as often as before.


----------



## Lawfficer

I know im reviving the thread here, but in regards to the purchasing of the eggcreate...

I went to Home Depot and ask for some and they looked at me like I stepped off a spaceship. What section would this be in, and what is it used for??


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Lawfficer said:


> I know im reviving the thread here, but in regards to the purchasing of the eggcreate...
> 
> I went to Home Depot and ask for some and they looked at me like I stepped off a spaceship. What section would this be in, and what is it used for??


lighting section...I think

It is used for a light diffuser


----------



## Lawfficer

JD_MAN said:


> lighting section...I think
> 
> It is used for a light diffuser


You are correct sir. Got my new divider in and I found it in the Lighting section of Home Depot. Thanks much...


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Lawfficer said:


> lighting section...I think
> 
> It is used for a light diffuser


You are correct sir. Got my new divider in and I found it in the Lighting section of Home Depot. Thanks much...
[/quote]








Cool...glad I could help.


----------



## black_piranha

this is a pretty smart idea, looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## ronnie

chiefkyle said:


> Nice! Just one question, who is the guy taking the picture with no shirt on?


i cant see that... where is it


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

ronnie said:


> Nice! Just one question, who is the guy taking the picture with no shirt on?


i cant see that... where is it
[/quote]


----------



## Lawfficer

That really didn't need to be posted again. I wonder if that was taken during the "Nude eBay.com" era. You know, when people were selling random things with reflections of that picture taker in their birthday suit.... LOL


----------



## bmpower007

What are you guys, gay or something you guys wanna look at the guy all the time LOL, nice project man thanks for the info.


----------



## kelrx8

great D.I.Y 
thanks


----------

